# '07 Altima 4cyl Valve cover gasket replacement



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

The spark plug closest to the timing chain (passenger side of vehice) has oil in it. When I take the spark plug boot from the top of the cover, i cant see the spark plug because it has alot of oil in it. This is the only spark plug this is happening to. This normally happens because the valve cover gasket is bad and leaks oil. 

Anyway, upon inspection of the upcoming job I will have to do this weekend on this car( my mom/s), I noticed that one of the valve cover bolts is under part of the motor-mount bracket-thingy. Im thinking I may have to rent an engine holder or maybe just put some wood blocks underneath to take out the motor mount bracket to be able to take the valve cover off. Any tricks to this to make this easier? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Just had this happen to me at work yesterday on a 13 Altima. It's the number one cylinder. I bet if you look at the spark plug tubes, you can see where the valve cover coil seal sits down on the spark plug tubes. I bet on that one one cylinder you will find that it's not seating properly. Find out if you can order the coil seals separately or have to order the whole valve cover, which in my case I had to order whole valve cover


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

you have to get the whole valve cover to get the seals also replace the PCV valve. I have never seen any aftermarket companies that make a replacement


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

Done, had to replace whole valve cover as the rings are in the cover itself. cost 60 bucks at dealer. replaced belts while there. i did have to removed the mount bracket as it covered the valve cover, put jack under the block to support weight. easy peasy.. done..


----------



## larsion (Oct 29, 2015)

is that $60 for the valve cover part or $60 for the whole new valve cover job done? I'm confuse


----------

